# Hot Or Not



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I understand this is a very superficial thread, but what the heck.

So i'll post a pic of someone, and you say if they be Hot or Not. Then you post someone.

Rules: No pictures of Limmy.

Okay, pictures of Limmy.

Ellen Page. Hot or Not.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

hot... I like the nerdy type

A lot of junk in the trunk?


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Hot.

Sherri Moon Zombie


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

prisonofmind said:


> Hot.
> 
> Sherri Moon Zombie


HOT!!!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

^ You're supposed to post a picture thread killer.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Ryan Gosling: Hot or Not


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Hot.

Prince Edward


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Hot

Giselle


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hot

Cheryl cole!


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

NOT.... my type.

Zoe Kazan


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Hot

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hot.

Gwendoline Christie


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Not.

Sarah Silverman


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hot.

Unknown Woman


----------



## kswan (May 6, 2013)

NOT.

Christa Miller


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not

Neytiri:


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

HOT!

Pink Chick


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hot!


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hot. I've always wanted 3 boobs. The more the merrier.

Nelly Furtado


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

Not.

Huntersmokers:


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

arnie said:


> Not


HOLY SHYTE! THAT'S MY DREAM GIRL RIGHT THERE! HOTOHTHOT!!!!!

(P.S next poster can rate the above pic of the mermaid)


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

arnie said:


> Not.


Confusingly hot.



farfegnugen said:


>


That guy on the right, is his head photo shopped in? :sus... but why?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

This is a tough one... I've never liked Flanders, but that butt is top notch. I'll have to say... H....N....hOt!

Finally something for the ladies: Dolph Lundgren


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

ew, not (I'm sure he's someone's type)

hot or not?:


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ew, not (I'm sure he's someone's type)
> 
> hot or not?:


Holeee **** yea!


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

arnie said:


> Not


Hot. BRB googling siamese porn

My dream girl :love2...


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not, too ****ty.

Gordie


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> hot or not?:


HOT


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

prisonofmind said:


> HOT


1. You're supposed to comment the last pic in the thread.
2. If you comment someone's pic you're also supposed to post another pic below it, so you don't kill the thread.

kthx

Repost

Gordie


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Dork! I mean NOT!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Probably Hot without the mask.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Hot


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Definatly hot. 
(god that thing is traumatizing)


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

1st Pic: NO
2nd Pic: Better Than The Last


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hot little cookie.

Random black chick with oversized melons.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A girl in her kid's t-shirt?
Not my style

Women that are smarter than you?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

H O T 
Mindy Kaling?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hot


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Really hard to say with that pic, half her face is covered by sunglasses. I'd have to say a small hot.

Thai dude


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Hot


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Are those pubes in the Thai pic? :um


----------



## madmidhu (May 7, 2013)

Very HOT !


----------



## stevieoo (Feb 8, 2013)

Hot hot hot


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

When i was younger i found Kristin Kreuk extremely attractive, nowadays NOT.

Natalie Portman le shaved head


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Hot

Stephen Colbert?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Hot because dem eyebrows.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hmm... I'd say subtropical.


----------



## kswan (May 6, 2013)

Kirkegaard? NOT. Happy 200th, though.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not.

Metal face.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Not, not and not.

Human Ken Doll


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

IveGotToast said:


> Hot


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not my type, also a lil bit too young.


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Hot!!


Caterina Ravaglia


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

arnie said:


>


Surely everyone knows that now? People keep posting about her as though it's shocking. Yeah, she's an attractive young woman who used to be a boy. Move on, seriously.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

slytherin said:


> Hot!!
> 
> 
> Caterina Ravaglia


hot

Young Dustin Hoffman:


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Surely everyone knows that now? People keep posting about her as though it's shocking. Yeah, she's an attractive young woman who used to be a boy. Move on, seriously.


I just find it shocking that the surgery could be that effective. I always thought most transsexuals had a manly look to them, but not I'm not so sure. :um Guys have to be careful nowadays.

(and btw, you're supposed to post a new picture in your post.  )


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

arnie said:


> I just find it shocking that the surgery could be that effective. I always thought most transsexuals had a manly look to them, but not I'm not so sure. :um Guys have to be careful nowadays.
> 
> (and btw, you're supposed to post a new picture in your post.  )


No not all, some men are effeminate looking naturally as well. There's this male model who can easily pull off female modelling as well (and he does), and he's not a transexual just a very feminine looking man. I've always been of the opinion that, if you find the person attractive, why are you bothered? But that's probably not a discussion for this thread. 

I quoted the last picture and posted another in a separate post


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Not all that hot.

The awesomely awesome Park Shin Hye


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Meh


----------



## origins (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

what the hell...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> Not all that hot.
> 
> The awesomely awesome Park Shin Hye


damn she was really cute in YB


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I have to have some skin.

The women of S.A.S?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like Limmy.

Random woman


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Limmy said:


>


That fish (?) bears an eerie resemblance to our opposition leader.










Whacky...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hot


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Hot. I'd say about 5600 degrees Celsius


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

NOT. I need moar boobs or legs for me to consider that hot.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Not.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Hawt, I would disappoint her so hard.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not. No lubricant.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Hot. I do like redheads


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hottie.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Hot


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Meh


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

arnie said:


> Meh


HOT (always get extra credit for having a geeky interest :b)


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not.


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Not.

Ville Valo my love <33


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Good looking dude - Hot


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hot


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Not

hot or not (random picture from deviantart)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Meh


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not. Seeing such a picture will make me impotent for weeks, thanks.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Not


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

I can't see the image above.
---

Colin Firth as Mr.Darcy


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

:afr Not


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not.

Mary Louise Parker:


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

hot


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Not. Impressive Sack though.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

She's ok.

Wowowoweewah!


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

too manly, not


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not.

Who here appreciates German culture?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

NOT to the German culture question xD HOT to the girls. Their outfits are awful tho ^_^ 
(except the white and pink top \ white beads) but brown bag lets it down!
#FasionGURUriteHERE xD


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> NOT to the German culture question xD HOT to the girls. Their outfits are awful tho ^_^
> (except the white and pink top \ white beads) but brown bag lets it down!
> #FasionGURUriteHERE xD


Not


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hot
(omgawd? how can u not find Sharon hot lol.) Shes not even my type and i'd still date her, looks awsome and is awsome! :yes

[more sharon]


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Hot!


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Meh


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not.

Clint Eastwood


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Not sowwy clint lol

Rebecca Black #InB4Hate








(Awh tried to do youtube link but I dont know how to do it lol xD owell ill put link anyway


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ChopSuey said:


> Not.


Gwendoline Christie. She's over 6'3 :um
.
.
.
.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Hot
> (omgawd? how can u not find Sharon hot lol.) Shes not even my type and i'd still date her, looks awsome and is awsome! :yes
> 
> [more sharon]


Lol. I mean she's not ugly by any means. I just don't find her to be "hot".


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

gytar said:


> Huntersmokers:


MOAR!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Not at all. Would never be with a hunter, would never be with a smoker 



Your next door neighbor? (too lazy and tired to look for actual pics of people)


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Not at all. Would never be with a hunter, would never be with a smoker
> 
> Your next door neighbor? (too lazy and tired to look for actual pics of people)


I don't want to be with them, I want to be IN them!

Neighbor is like 68 so not hot.

Sara Jen Isbister's mug shot


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hottie.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hot! Since no one seems interested in answering, I'll have to do it instead.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

arnie said:


> Hot.


dafuq??
:haha


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

damn, can't find a bigger picture..


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

so ****ing hot seriously Zachary Quinto. I don't even *cough* moving on... :um


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

arnie said:


> Hot.


not


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not.


----------



## Magaly22 (May 7, 2013)

Not


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

not


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hot


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not my type.


----------



## Khantko (Apr 27, 2012)

strangely arousing


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd tap that.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

NOT but shes an awsome super hero so shes still cool  + Its obvious what her super powers are xD she could knock ppl out from miles away with them things ^_^

Katy price (a british celeb)


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Jordan is hot, hot, hot!


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Not


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Kirsebaer said:


> not


Not.


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

^ Why did you ignore Lindsay? :b

Hot.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Push the stone and sweep
Definitely hot

polar bear porn?


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

NOT

------------"I'VE WATCHED YOU SLEEP"------------


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hot. 

Stephen Colbert.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Not


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Uhm.. strangely seductive.. Where do you find dem picz?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hot.



ChopSuey said:


> Uhm.. strangely seductive.. Where do you find dem picz?


The misc section of bodybuilding.com :teeth


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

zomg #ThreadKillerAlert xD (didnt post a pic)  
Ill say hot for the 1 above tho ^_^


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

HOT that girl sure knows how to use fake tan :yes looool.

Madonnaaaaa


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Not


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not my type.


----------



## Space Silkie (May 28, 2013)

Audrey Tautou in the film "Priceless".


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

arnie said:


> Not my type.


Strangely enough. Hot.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hot


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Not


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## Unluckyiguess (Apr 3, 2013)

Hot


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Somehow that chick really doesn't turn me on, NOT.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Not


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hot. (That's you? That's sneaky slippin' in a personal pic!)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hot.












ChopSuey said:


> Hot. (That's you? That's sneaky slippin' in a personal pic!)


That's not me lol...


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Somewhere in the middle, I'd still hit that.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Not.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised you said "not".

Not.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

6/10


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

not.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hot


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

If I was a female I would say Hot but since I am a male I am going to have to say Not.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

NOT.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hot.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

This is troubling me ->


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Are you my brown-eyed boy?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Uhm... I'll have to say not. Though I do admire the eyes.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Not, though i do admire his attire and amend his aproachable and friendly manner.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Not.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

I suppose if i was female i might like him, but for now NOT.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Not


My Dream Girl

Also Not


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Hot


----------



## Unluckyiguess (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks shopped but hot


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hot.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not gonna inflate your ego anymore ggggirl.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

ChopSuey said:


> Not gonna inflate your ego anymore ggggirl.


I hope you didn't think that picture was of me. Lol.

Anyway, hot.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I hope you didn't think that picture was of me. Lol.


Yes, you've got very similar chin, lips, nose and cheeks.

Hot.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Not. Me no likey the nose piercing


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Not


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

If i were a woman I'd definitely say hawt.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

omgawd any1 who wears orange clothes is hawt!! 
p.s Orange is best colour in the world kthxbai ^_^









(wow she looks almost identicle to my sis lol)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hot


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

vainy boobs not


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Not, for either.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

He looks like he would care about my feelings

Hot


----------



## januarygirl (Nov 18, 2010)

hot


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Hawt stuff.

Here's a special treat. Wowoweewah


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

IS that wonderwoman? if it is then i'll say hot 

MILEY CYRUUUUUS (I Larv her music)


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not, bleh.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

OMGAWD *rubs eyes* how dare u not like Miley cyrus how about with her new short hair? 
(Also NOT at that pic) and I hope thats chocolate o.0 lol


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Still not, not my type at all!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

hmm shes too manly so NOT (well I guess that should mean I find her hotter but nu uh) lol.
WARNING: I suggest u say Oprahs HOT or brasilla would unleash wrath upon u xD


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I would ruin her


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hot, obviously.


----------



## J29Davis (May 9, 2013)

hmmmm, not too much HOT


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Edit: uh oh I got beat but I guess hot to above too lol. 
HOT ^_^ kinda looks like ur avatar actully xD (specially if she had the glasses on) 









Wink to make the boys urghh how does that poem thing go again lol? Oh actully it mite be pink to make the boys wink xD owell lol


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Hot yo










^^shes a dwarf/little person


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Her face is rly pretty and her hair is nice so HOT ^_^ 
Im not a fan of tatoos tho tbh xD specially on girls doesn't seem very girllike 

Miss Bootylicious herself! Nikki Minaj


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

NOT, where's the hawties monkeyboy?!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ChopSuey said:


> NOT, where's the hawties monkeyboy?


WUT nikki minaj is hawt! lol. i'd date her if she was my "type" xD

and to ur pic hmmm I dno lol i'll have to go hawtANDnawt! 
FINE u want hotties

Back to cheryl cole!


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Still not, i know you can do better man!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Not


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hot


----------



## percon21 (May 25, 2013)

Hot

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...56292129.93423.437554669625611&type=1&theater

Veronica Vice is so bangin


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Not. (Sorry I am TOTALLY straight.)


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Not. (Even if i were a girl)


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Not. Pigtails just don't do it for me I'm afraid..


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

NOT.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Not lol.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Hot


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm scared of her, so not.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

hot


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Extremely hot 0.0

Donatella Versace


----------



## J29Davis (May 9, 2013)

So NOT!!!


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

arnie said:


> I just find it shocking that the surgery could be that effective. I always thought most transsexuals had a manly look to them, but not I'm not so sure. :um Guys have to be careful nowadays.
> 
> (and btw, you're supposed to post a new picture in your post.  )


it's called hormones (testosterone/estrogen). they change the way your body looks.






for the thread

here


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

not (not a fan of gold teeth)

can't embed image cause flickr hot or not?


__
https://flic.kr/p/6496813403


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hot but those freckles look kinda fake lol xD

Lady GAGA 








(+a cool random imagine) 








(OMG I actully want a pet cat just so I can do that lol ^_^)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I mean not. >.> I posted too late. xD


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
NOP!! ur not allowed to change ur answer!! 
ANNOUNCEMENT: Shelbster thinks lady GAGA is hawt! lol 

Yeah shes hawt she reminds me of cheryl cole abit /\(^_^)/\ 
(so cheryl cole is who i'll post) :yes


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Hot

Nicki Minaj


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely HOT :yes

Mary kate and Ashely Olsen TWINS xD


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I remember them when they where 6 from a bizillion years ago.
to weird :no
no






__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> ^
> NOP!! ur not allowed to change ur answer!!
> ANNOUNCEMENT: Shelbster thinks lady GAGA is hawt! lol


Noooo!


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

^Not :no


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Not


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Not. I detest tattoos on legs.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hot.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

Devdas... Joaquin Phoenix is SMOKING HOT (Guy is my idol) *faints

Hot. Buzz is the type of guy that doesn't mind getting his hands dirty. Real man.. Or toy.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

vanilla90 said:


> Devdas... Joaquin Phoenix is SMOKING HOT (Guy is my idol) *faints
> 
> Hot. Buzz is the type of guy that doesn't mind getting his hands dirty. Real man.. Or toy.


Why didn't you post anyone? :O

It is now up to me to save this thread from certain death.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

^NOT..

My Mom


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

not! sorry, daveyboy


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I really don't like Hugh Grant, so not.

hot or not?


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)

farfegnugen said:


> hot... I like the nerdy type
> 
> A lot of junk in the trunk?


What's with the randomly photoshopped head on the right? :um

Oh and


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

HOT

Queen of England when she was younger


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Will say HOT because she could have my head chopped off for saying otherwise  Though I will say I think Alan Carr does it better:










Matt Dallas?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hot 
(and yeah Alan carr should be our next Queen :lol) xD

Michelle Obama ^_^


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Not.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Not.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

HOT
(I think THOSE are way too big tho lol xD)









Asian POWAAAA


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

not


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Not.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Not.

Poison Ivy.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hot :yes


----------



## el flaco (Sep 25, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Hot :yes


Not


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Not.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

HOT omg shes wearing orange too! my fave colour 

(Here I found a wife for Monotony) FOX LAAARV lol xD


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hot.


----------

